# الله يرحمك يا رجوله



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2010)

*






تخيل كده وانت قاعد في اوضتك وعمال تقرا قصة رومانسية وخيالك سرحان مع فارسة احلامك تيجي تاخدك وهيا راكبه على السيسي الابيض*
*وفجأة تلاقي والدتك دخلت عليك *
*وتلاقيها بتقولك انا عاوزه اكلمك في موضوع يا ابني .... طبعا هترد عليها وانت قلقان خير يا ماما؟؟؟*
*تقول والدتك : والله يا ابني ام منى جارتنا عاوزه تخطبك لبنتها . وانت ما شاء الله عليك كبرت واتدورت واحلويت والكل عاوزك...... ايه رأيك يا ابني ؟*
*ساعتها تنزل راسك في الارض وترد وانت مكسوووووف وخدودك حمرا وتقول .:*
*الرأي رأيك والشوره شورتك يا ماما *
*ومامتك تقولك بقى : والله انا مش شايفه في البنت حاجه *
*ماشاء الله عليها محترمه و كسيبةوعيلتها كمان كويسه وبعدين من الشغل للبيت ومن البيت للشغل ولا بتدخن ولا بتخرج مع البنات صاحباتها على القهوة يعني من الاخر بنت كويسه اوي*

*انت بقى تقول لوالدتك: بس يا مامي هيا عمرها ما شافتني خالص *
*والدتك تقول : هيا شافتك وانت نازل من اتوبيس المدرسه بتاعك*
*بس يا سيدي وسألت عليك وقالولها انك ولد كويس وابن ناس *
*ولا ليك فى الكوافيرات ولا فى دلع الصبيان ومياعتهم *
*وقالولها كمان انك مبتخرجش الا مع ابوك *
*المهم يا ابني هيا وامها جايين يوم الخميس علشان يشوفوك ويخطبوك*
*انت تسأل وتقول : طيب يا مامي بابي رأيه ايه ؟؟*
*ترد والدتك وتقول : والدك ما يعرفش حاجه هو مشغول في المطبخ وتنظيف البيت.*
*وتخرج والدتك من الغرفه *
*وانت تقوم جري تقف قدام المرايا وتلف نص لفه يمين ونص لفه شمال وتشوف جسمك وتسرح شعرك وشنبك بمنتهى الدلع *
*وتقول : اخيرا حست بيا وخطبتني *
*وقبل يوم الخميس تروح للكوافير الرجالي وتكون حاجز قبلها وتصبغ شعرك هاي لايت وتظبط حواجبك واللذي منه وتطلع زي القمر في الاخر *

*وتيجي للبيت وتلبس البنطلون الستريتش والقميص اللي كلة كرانيش وتحط بارفان كل ده وخطيبتك و امها قاعدين بره *
*وفي اللحظه دي والدك يقولك : يالله يا ابني دخل العصير لعروستك وسيبك من المراية*
*وابوك يقول وهو حاطط ايده على كتفك يالله يا ابني روح لعروستك هىءهىء*
*وانت تقول : يا بابي انت بتعيط يقولك دى دموع الفرح*
*وساعتها تدخل العصير وانت على الباب تقول احم وبكل ادب ورقه ودلع تقول مساء الخييير *
*وترد هيا عليك بعد ما تقف وتقولك مساء النور ما شاء الله وهيا عينها هتطلع عليك *
*وتقولها اتفضلي العصير وانت طبعا بتقدم نوعين عصير برتقال وفراوله*
*وهيا تسألك ايه احلى العصير الاصفر ولا الاحمر ؟*
*انت ترد تقولها الاتنين حلوين *
*وهيا ترد طبعا عشان انت اللي عملته بأيدك *

*وانت تقول لاخواتك : تهبل يا اخواني والله حلوه اوي ودمها خفيف*

*وفجأه تسمع ابوك بيزغرط وبيقولك مبروك يا ابني *
*وتلاقي اختك داخله من باب البيت ماسكة سيجارة وبتقول فيه ايه ؟*
*والدك يوقلها وطي صوتك فيه عروسه جوه خطبت اخوكي *
*وترد اختك وتقول : وهيا شافت اخويا فين عشان تخطبه ؟*
*المهم تقوم خناقه بين اختك و والدتك و اختك تقول انا كلمتى ما بقاش ليها لزمة وشوية شوية ابويا كمان يعصالى الاوامر وتضرب امك اختك بالقلم وساعتها اختك تغضب وتسيب البيت لأهلك المهم *
*تمر الايام بقى وانت عمال بتجهز في عش الزوجيه بتاعك*
*وفي يوم تفوت عليك خطيبتك بالعربيه وتقولك انا عازماك على السينما *
*طبعا انت تستأذن من والدتك *
*لكن والدتك رفضت انك تخرج لوحدك مع خطيبتك \المهم *
*خرجت معاها تاني يوم عشا تتغدوا سوا في مطعم رومانس وجميل *
*وبعد الغدا وانتو بتتمشوا تحاول انها تمسك ايديك وانت مكسوف وشويا شويا عاوزه تبوسك وانت تقولها لأ لأ عيب اخاف ان حد يشوفنا تبقى فضيحتي بجلاجل *
*المهم بقى *
*يوم الفرح وانت قاعد مع عروستك في الكوشه والمطرب يقولها لازم تبوسيه *
*وانت تتكسف اوي وتودي وشك في الناحيه التانيه ويتم الزواج *
*وبعدين سيادتك بعد 9 شهور وانت نايم في عز الليل تصرخ اوي عشان جالك الطلق *
*وتروح للمستشفى وتخلف توأم وتطلع من المستشفى على بيت اهلك *
*وطبعا مراتك تسافر مع صاحباتها تتفسح في اي بلد لحد ما ربنا يقومك بالسلامه *
*وعقبالكم يا ولاد ويا بنات*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههه

ده ايه ده
الموضوع اتقلب خالص ههههههههههه

طيب يا شباب ربنا يقويكم بقي ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووووووووووة

تشكراااااات


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه 
لذيذة قوى الرجولة دى


----------



## Mary Gergees (22 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
جامدا اووى ي هيرو
​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (22 يناير 2010)

*شكراً علي الحدوتة*
*هه*
*هه هه *
*هه هه هه *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (23 يناير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ده ايه ده
> الموضوع اتقلب خالص ههههههههههه
> ...



*اتقلب ازاى هو انتى على ايامك كان العكس ولا ايه طول عمرنا هو ده الصح هههههه نياهاهاها*​


----------



## coptic hero (23 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لذيذة قوى الرجولة دى



*اعبى لك 2كيلوا تاخديهم البيت معاكى فى الفريزر ههههههه نياهاهاها*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
دى الرجولة راحت اصلا
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههه
طيب يااااااااريت يخصل كده 
ثانكس ياهيرو ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههه


دا انا اقتل نفسى قبل اليوم دا ما يحصل​


----------



## Mason (14 مارس 2010)

_هههههههههههههههههههه_
_يعنى خلالالالالالالاص راحت عليك ياسى السيد_
_ههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## Moony34 (15 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه حدوتة جميلة جدا...


----------



## نداء الروح (15 مارس 2010)

هههههههه

تسلم يديك​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (18 مارس 2010)

حرام عليك انا اتلخبط
هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههه
جامده 
ميررررسى​


----------



## coptic hero (30 مارس 2010)

*شكرا لكل من قام بالرد على الموضوع*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه

لا الموضوع اتطور خالص​


----------

